# Romee Strijd walk the Runway during the 2017 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show In Shanghai at Mercedes-Benz Arena in Shanghai - Nov 20, 2017 (22x) Update



## Mandalorianer (20 Nov. 2017)

​


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2017)

*AW: Romee Strijd walk the Runway during the 2017 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show In Shanghai at Mercedes-Benz Arena in Shanghai - Nov 20, 2017 (3x)*

megageil
danke


----------



## tomvic (20 Nov. 2017)

*AW: Romee Strijd walk the Runway during the 2017 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show In Shanghai at Mercedes-Benz Arena in Shanghai - Nov 20, 2017 (3x)*

Thanks for sharing!

+ 4 HQs from the backstage



 

 

 



-tomvic


----------



## MetalFan (20 Nov. 2017)

*AW: Romee Strijd walk the Runway during the 2017 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show In Shanghai at Mercedes-Benz Arena in Shanghai - Nov 20, 2017 (7x) Update*

Ein umwerfender Engel! :crazy:


----------



## stuftuf (20 Nov. 2017)

*AW: Romee Strijd walk the Runway during the 2017 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show In Shanghai at Mercedes-Benz Arena in Shanghai - Nov 20, 2017 (7x) Update*

göttlich :drip:


----------



## Mandalorianer (21 Nov. 2017)

*AW: Romee Strijd walk the Runway during the 2017 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show In Shanghai at Mercedes-Benz Arena in Shanghai - Nov 20, 2017 (7x) Update*

15x



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Toolman (24 Nov. 2017)

Romee schaut klasse aus :WOW:


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (26 Nov. 2017)

:thx: für die scharfe Romee! 
Tobi


----------



## Nobullshit (29 Nov. 2017)

lovely pix thx2


----------



## vco69 (11 Nov. 2018)

Wow fantastisch


----------

